# Capt. Nathan's Whys and Why Nots of Fishing; Seadrift/POC, TX. 9/2/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Join us for our new video series, out of Seadrift, TX. on San Antonio Bay, where we will breakdown a given fishing area and discuss our given conditions from weather, tides, water color, bottom structure, major/minor feeds, and lure selection. I invite yâ€™all to comment below the videos with questions. I will answer these in a timely manner, and/or discuss in the following weeks video. I think through our discussions, no matter what part of the coast you fish, this info will challenge and help anglers become better fishermen/women.

If y'all have any questions or comments, please find us on Instagram or FB. As I have better access to these forms of social media being on the water or the road so much. Thank y'all and hope to here from you.

Instagram;
nmsaguide_capt_nathan_beabout

Facebook;
Nathan Beabout(Captain Nathan Beabout) or our page at
N&M Sportsman's Adventures, Captain Nathan Beabout


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Oddly enough, it says comments are turned off on youtube. Were you looking for comments here on 2cool or there? I welcome the discussion about current conditions and tactics in that area. We fish it often and sometimes find patterning fish to be very frustrating, while other times, no problem.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Aggieangler said:


> Oddly enough, it says comments are turned off on youtube. Were you looking for comments here on 2cool or there? I welcome the discussion about current conditions and tactics in that area. We fish it often and sometimes find patterning fish to be very frustrating, while other times, no problem.


The rest of these video discussions will all be posted on facebook, instagram, and linkedin. When I have time I will post on here, but being on the road and water as much as I am it might be harder.


----------



## bellaireroad (Aug 20, 2020)

This is great, please keep it up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

